# Bayreuth 2014 - Save the date Tannhaueser live on web streaming Tuesday 4 pm CET



## expat (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.br.de/radio/br-klassik/w...12-bayreuther-festspiele-tannhaeuser-100.html

Tuesday Aug 12th.


----------

